# Goðafoss - Breaking G8R's H2O Hymen



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 18, 2012)

Project name is a work in progress, translation is waterfall of the gods.  This build is for my new roommate who wanted a serious overly done rig to run his "challenging" engineering/school software.  Initially the plan was to have this rig together for the release of Windows 8 and just start everything fresh...but since everything should be here by Friday, we are hoping to expedite those plans.  This build will be my first water build, so I've been learning a lot and trying to put my best foot forward here.  Can't wait to get it going, hope everyone enjoys the ride!

Special thanks to MTAlex, cadaveca, and erocker for their advice on specific components to help design this gem.

This thread will be updated as the build proceeds 

***UPDATE**:*  More glamour shots will DEFINITELY follow, so the pics at the end of the thread will just have to suffice for now. My roomie has a Canon 5D Mark III with tons of lighting addons and stuff (I don't know cameras at all, my megazoom Canon SX30is is the extent of every picture thus far), so some sexxy pictures are definitely in store...including blacklight pics of the UV parts and pics with all the lighting effects installed within the case. Then of course, the most sexxiest things will be posted...the screenies of the overclocks! Til then, enjoy 

Current build list:
Intel Core i7-3930K
ASRock Extreme11
G.Skill RipjawsX 32GB (4x8GB) 2133
EVGA Signature GTX690
4x OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD - RAID 0
BitFenix Recon Fan Controller
Corsair AX-1200i
NZXT Switch 810 White

XSPC Raystorm
XSPC Razor 690
Swiftech Maelstrom Dual Pump Housing
Alphacool NexXxos UT60 420
2x Laing DDC-1T
12ft Feser UV White .5/.75 (Feser's site is down right now for true product link)
10x Enzo Black Compression 0.5/0.75
*EDIT* - 1x Bitspower Matt Black Compression 0.5/.75 45° TO FIX RADIATOR MOUNTING
6x Akasa Viper 140mm

AMG PICTURES (NOT 56K FRIENDLY):
Inventory of Parts:


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 18, 2012)

Post reserved for bashing others, like Phenom and Tacotown....oh and for future Build Pics/More


*These are the "Large" versions of pics in this thread, don't open unless you don't mind the load!*


Spoiler












































































































































































Here are some pics of what all happened:
Start breaking down the case.





Strip the case even more.





Drill "custom" holes in the top to facilitate screwing in the radiator.





Moved some internal fans around and test fit the Recon and Res.





Finish mounting the Vipers on the Rad/Roof.









Install the Recon, routed wires comfortable for roof assembly to fit.  





This is when we hit our main stopping point, as we set the roof, we found the compression fitting pushing against the case.   Oh well, can't win everything, just have to run to Microcenter when free and grab the fitting.





Popped the lid back off and decided to work around it for now, put the standoffs in for the mobo.





Seated the 3930K comfortably into the Extreme11.





No backplate necessary for the Raystorm, got all the screws to roughly the same tension using a pair of micro calipers.





Set Extreme11 inside the Switch 810.





Seated the Ripjaws, and turned 'er upright and set the roof on again to look at clearance for the mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

I expect Easter eggs...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 18, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I expect Easter eggs...


Damn you for responding so fast...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Damn you for responding so fast...



I try.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2012)

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting mobo choice.  Curious to see how it performs.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like it is going to be a great build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice subbed to this one for sure.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome hardware Chaotic!!!!!! 

Hmmmm, can't wait for ya to get bored and start parting with these.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a very well thought out build...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 20, 2012)

All parts are in!  Started build this evening but had to stop due to two items:
1. I work in less then 5 hrs
2. The radiator has a fitting clearance issue, we will need to grab a turn to move on 

Pics will be up ASAP, including of all final products utilized in build and night 1 build pics.
*SNEEK PEEK*


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 21, 2012)

So night one was interesting.  Basically started putting everything together.

Problems encountered:
#1 - Alphacool's + NZXT's spacing on their 140mm fans are not the same...thus some drilling had to be done to the NZXT's roof in order for it to sync up with the radiator.
#2 - The compression fittings unfortunately bump up against the case where the indentation for the motherboard I/O panel are.  This is going to be solved by a 45 or 90 fitting in the area to clear the obstruction.
#3 - Lack of sleep + work the next day.  I had a law exam that morning/afternoon, then went to work after, then came home and instantly started on this project...with work again in the early AM.  My roommate while taking long naps during the day, also had to get up early to get makeuped...up... for the Zombie Crawl here.

Here are some pics of what all happened:
Start breaking down the case.





Strip the case even more.





Drill "custom" holes in the top to facilitate screwing in the radiator.





Moved some internal fans around and test fit the Recon and Res.





Finish mounting the Vipers on the Rad/Roof.









Install the Recon, routed wires comfortable for roof assembly to fit.  





This is when we hit our main stopping point, as we set the roof, we found the compression fitting pushing against the case.   Oh well, can't win everything, just have to run to Microcenter when free and grab the fitting.





Popped the lid back off and decided to work around it for now, put the standoffs in for the mobo.





Seated the 3930K comfortably into the Extreme11.





No backplate necessary for the Raystorm, got all the screws to roughly the same tension using a pair of micro calipers.





Set Extreme11 inside the Switch 810.





Seated the Ripjaws, and turned 'er upright and set the roof on again to look at clearance for the mobo.  





Not going to lie, its crazy tight, but definitely feasible.  The only area of caution is the clearance for the CPU power connectors, but its basically just making sure the cables from the PSU are cleanly ran or else they are going to get chomped up by the Vipers.  That's basically it...we called it a night and pushed everything off to the side.

The GTX 690 is currently installed in his active build which he needs running for school/WoW/etc.  So that might be one of the last parts of the install is installing the block on it and running tubes.

Anywho, hope everyone likes the show thus far!


----------



## Flibolito (Oct 21, 2012)

Thats one sweet rig in progress there my friend


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not sure how I've missed this thread the last few days, must be the PCP.

I'd guess you're plumbing is going pump/res>cpu>rad>gpu>pump/res?  That would avoid most of the octopus effect.

By the way (Dave) pics don't work in IE, but load fine in Chrome and even the Wife's iPad.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm not sure how I've missed this thread the last few days, must be the PCP.
> 
> I'd guess you're plumbing is going pump/res>cpu>rad>gpu>pump/res?  That would avoid most of the octopus effect.



pump*s*/res only one inlet/output the pumps are run in series at the res. 

pump/res->cpu->rad->GPU->rad should work without any octopus effect. I would recommend using the rad that is at the inlet before the CPU however since it will in theory have the lowest temp. 



MT Alex said:


> By the way (Dave) pics don't work in IE, but load fine in Chrome and even the Wife's iPad.



Pics don't work on my GS3 using the stock browser work fine in chrome and firefox on windows and android.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2012)

cdawall said:


> pump*s*/res only one inlet/output the pumps are run in series at the res.



Works the same as any pump/res combo, one in, one out.



cdawall said:


> pump/res->cpu->rad->GPU->rad should work without any octopus effect. I would recommend using the rad that is at the inlet before the CPU however since it will in theory have the lowest temp.



I don't understand your loop order, it's incomplete.

And:  Equilibrium.  It would look like hell going from the drive bays clear over to the rad first.  At least the other way you have the rad between two components.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Works the same as any pump/res combo, one in, one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I get your pump loop order now. I thought you were having it hit a pump twice since he had dual pumps.  continue on. For some reason I also thought this one was going to have a second 120x2 front rad.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2012)

Can anyone else see the last set of pictures. They are all red "x's"


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Can anyone else see the last set of pictures. They are all red "x's"



Change browsers


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> By the way (Dave) pics don't work in IE, but load fine in Chrome and even the Wife's iPad.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Can anyone else see the last set of pictures. They are all red "x's"



Pay attention, Phenom



cdawall said:


> Haha I get your pump loop order now. I thought you were having it hit a pump twice since he had dual pumps.  continue on. For some reason I also thought this one was going to have a second 120x2 front rad.



Roger that!  I knew something was up, you've been plumbing since Shep was a pup.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 21, 2012)

ugh, the resolution of the pics is more than impractical... in small, and in expanded you can see like 1/4th of the pic... please change that OP, resizing wont hurt you, and help all of the people that want to see this thread!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 21, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ugh, the resolution of the pics is more than impractical... in small, and in expanded you can see like 1/4th of the pic... please change that OP, resizing wont hurt you, and help all of the people that want to see this thread!



I am already in the process of doing this, thanks for the response.

*Also thanks cadaveca for providing me with "http://www.multipleimageresizer.net/"*

*Pics now reduced to help the thread load, hope that helps everyone!*


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 22, 2012)

Roommate stopped by Microcenter and picked up a 45 by Bitspower.






Tested the fit, and it fits perfectly.  Too bad we both have exams tomorrow morning....guess this will have to wait til Monday evening!!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

So Day 2 was yesterday, I slapped basically everything together except for the WB on the 690 and run the tubing.  Not sure how I want to tackle to fans on the radiator.  I was thinking of daisy chaining them so I can run like 3 per channel on the FC.  Current plan is 2x Front 140mm on Chan1, 2x HD/SSD bays 140mm on Chan2, 3x Top Rad 140mm on Chan3, and 3x Bottom Rad 140mm on Chan4.  Just have to actually run the wiring to get those results 

Anywho...lets get to it!

Installed the new 45° Bitspower Matt Black Compression Fitting on the UT60.





Looking good, test fitted and everything is more then dandy.  Decided to rip open the 4 SSDs and get them mounted.  Unfortunately again, OCZ and NZXT have different opinions on the sizes of screws that should be used, and thus I had to take the push pins out of the NZXT Hard drive mounts and use the screws that OCZ provided on their places.





Slid them into the cages, they look pretty good!





Now put them back into the Switch, and everything is beginning to come together.





The Maelstrom Res/Pump is installed flush to the front (gave him the option of doing a stealth style to both, where they are recessed behind the white bay protectors, but he wanted it to be more prominent)





Installed the top/Radiator and grr!!!  The power cables to the CPU on the motherboard are pressed against the radiator....quick fix however, just snapped off the clips and it fits flush.





Looking good eh?





Here's my mess of cables in the back that I will get coordinated and zip tied, but probably not til everything is finally set in the system.





Hooray, she's cleaned up nice.  Just a little left, too bad I had a quiz today and had to knock out early last night (what like 1am with the BF3 boys?)





Will get this finished tonight, and hopefully get a BIOS screen!! 

**Sidenote plug** Support Breast Cancer Awareness (NSFW)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> So Day 2 was yesterday, I slapped basically everything together except for the WB on the 690 and run the tubing.  Not sure how I want to tackle to fans on the radiator.  I was thinking of daisy chaining them so I can run like 3 per channel on the FC.  Current plan is 2x Front 140mm on Chan1, 2x HD/SSD bays 140mm on Chan2, 3x Top Rad 140mm on Chan3, and 3x Bottom Rad 140mm on Chan4.  Just have to actually run the wiring to get those results
> 
> Anywho...lets get to it!
> 
> ...



yeah, hopefully theres no leaks.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

This project should be and absolute monster when it's finished!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooray...all we need now is some distilled water.  Run a leak test through the loop for a bit....EXCITING!!!  My roommate did a lot of the work here, so major props to him on doing these final steps!!

Took of the GTX690's beautiful stock cooler...really unfortunate that I can't reuse it for something.






Razer 690 installed and seated into the Extreme11





Starting to run the first tube to get an idea of how to best avoid the "octopus effect".





Here is the final running: Pump/Res-->Razor690-->Radiator-->Raystorm-->Pump/Res
The main goal was to just couple the Raystorm after the radiator, and by running to the Maelstrom next, we can get an idea of temps coming off the Raystorm before they head to the GTX690.  Thus cooling adjustments can be made properly.





So that's Goðafoss, ready to roll.  Just need to fill 'er up and plug 'er in!  More glamour shots will DEFINITELY follow, so these will just have to suffice for now.  My roomie has a Canon 5D Mark III with tons of lighting addons and stuff (I don't know cameras at all, my megazoom Canon SX30is is the extent of every picture thus far), so some sexxy pictures are definitely in store...including blacklight pics of the UV parts and pics with all the lighting effects installed within the case.  Then of course, the most sexxiest things will be posted...the screenies of the overclocks!  Til then, enjoy


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2012)

That looks super nice.  

Too bad you don't have a damn bottle of water, night time is a great time for leak testing.  How's about some video of how loud the case is?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

Will happen, we are both too lazy to run down to the gas station and grab a gallon of distilled water


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2012)

How are you planning on filling it?  Did you leave slack to pull the res out, or do you have a better plan?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How are you planning on filling it?  Did you leave slack to pull the res out, or do you have a better plan?



There is sufficient slack to pull the Maelstrom forward and use the fill port on top.


----------



## silapakorn (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see the clock and tempt on this beast.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

Very sweet, you'll have to give us some temps and benchmarks.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 2, 2012)

We are near a 5Ghz 5xPrime Burn stable setting, we are tweaking a bit more to get temps lower.  Temps peak around 75C right now I believe.  We might finalize our settings, and reset the Raystorm because I have a feeling we aren't getting the best seal/coverage, and we are using whatever default TIM that comes with the kit...hopefully get on the IC Diamond test list and see what she does.

After we solidify a 5.0 daily stable build, we will do a couple suicide post runs to see what we can get out of 'er.  But being that its only taking 1.45-1.47 right now to hit 5Ghz, we are pretty positive about a good bench.

Graphics we havent touched yet, TBH I've never OC'd a dual chip card and don't really know if there is anything special I have to do.  Feel free to slap me with some advice or point me in the right direction.  Else I'll just turn on Afterburner for a bit and fool around.

She is running like a gem though (after acting like a nasty piece of coal).

**Also have to add** The banshee mobo fan really isn't as bad as I thought it would be.  We will probably still look at getting a WB for it, but I was expecting something that was going to hear through headphones by the way ppl react to it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

All that awesome hardware and you went ghey on the PSU.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All that awesome hardware and you went ghey on the PSU.



You mean one of the, if not the best PSU on the market right now? Interesting.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2012)

It's a damn good PSU, but it would have more S's in the name if it were the best on the market right now.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All that awesome hardware and you went ghey on the PSU.



I am specifically against buying Corsair power supplies since they are in like every rig and even I say that's a good unit?



ChaoticG8R said:


> We are near a 5Ghz 5xPrime Burn stable setting, we are tweaking a bit more to get temps lower.  Temps peak around 75C right now I believe.  We might finalize our settings, and reset the Raystorm because I have a feeling we aren't getting the best seal/coverage, and we are using whatever default TIM that comes with the kit...hopefully get on the IC Diamond test list and see what she does.
> 
> After we solidify a 5.0 daily stable build, we will do a couple suicide post runs to see what we can get out of 'er.  But being that its only taking 1.45-1.47 right now to hit 5Ghz, we are pretty positive about a good bench.
> 
> ...




Overclocking a dual GPU card is the exact same as anything else. Just make sure clocks are in sync together. I also like EVGA precision over afterburner since you do in fact have an EVGA card and should be registered on their site I would try that one first  it allows higher clocks than afterburner anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> It's a damn good PSU, but it would have more S's in the name if it were the best on the market right now.



Shhhh let them believe in the Corsair hype.


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2012)

There's a difference between hype and results: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX1200i/

Brand? So what? What is more idiotic, believing some hype or not buying something that had a great review due to some hype that is there for a brand? 

...bad question, they're both pretty idiotic.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

It is made by Flextronics which has a great track record of build quality electronics.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just passing by and going through this thread again as I am buying a Switch 810 in a few weeks ,and wanted to see how everything fit together with the UT60 rad and such. NZXT put a lot of thought in the case design from the looks. Seems like every possible option was considered by their engineers.

G8R why dont we ever see your friend playing with us in BF3 with this crazy rig?


----------

